# Gashes in top Eye.



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

How to get rid of the grooves that are messing up my line without taking off the entire eye. Thank people for any and all help.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Replacing the entire tip top with a good quality is the best way to do it.



It only takes a little while and doesn't cost that much. C2


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

replacedment is the easiest thing, cost no more than 3 bucks at any tackle shop


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Replace the tip


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you are using a power pro type stranded line the eye materals make a difference. Stranded line will cut into the cheaper eyes and guides when the rod is all bowed up with a feisty fish.



Kim


----------



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure that you replace with a ceramic eye. Braid won't wear through it. just take it into your favorite tackle shop and have them do it...$15 max.


----------

